# College Vizslas



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Louie, one of Bailey's pups, wearing Cal Bears gear. My youngest daughter went to Cal and dresses my granddaughter in blue and gold Bear gear. Do other college folks do the same?

http://lifewithlouiethedog.wordpress.com/

Louie is six months old.

Pictures as evidence?

RBD


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't dress my pup up in the colors but although I live in the UK now I wake up every Sunday morning and watch the Michigan game on demand on my computer.

The Michigan fight song is the only song that provokes a reaction from Mac when it is played. I would assume this comes from the fact that he knows the song gets me excited and it feeds right into him. 
I though like to think that it is because he is so smart he knows that it means that they have scored and he likes to celebrate with me!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

What a handsome pup, and very cute in the outfit ( not so sure he thinks so). You must be very proud to have produce such a good looking dog Rod.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not a Vizsla owner yet, so hopefully this other red dog will do for now. My dad is the Michigan grad of the family, but as his very brainwashed progeny I have been known to get in the spirit. Evidence of my crimes below. You do have to admit the little lady looks good in maize and blue. 

Born36: our doorbell is the Victors, so you could say it gets our dog riled up, too, if for different reasons.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't believe you would embarrass such a noble dog like a Vizsla with Cal gear! 

(I went to Stanford for a year, then UW-not a big Cal fan!)

You have given me an idea though - and it involves dressing Gus up like the husky mascot!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Since his Ohio State jersey is still in the mail a picture of him in his Browns gear will have to suffice. This coming Saturday he should be wearing his scarlet and grey though!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a Michigan State University Spartan, through and through. Took my Bachelor's degree there, and also worked there on campus for five years. So anyway... Willie does have a variety of different collars, and one of them is green and white, sports a big "S", and says "State". He only wears it on weekends when there's a big game, though!! Unfortunately, I don't have a photo of him wearing his State collar. Go Spartans!! ;D ;D ;D


----------

